# Lower Balls Green Mine, Nailsworth, Gloucestershire - Apr '17



## KM Punk (Apr 23, 2017)

A few months ago, a fellow explorer based in Nailsworth was due to come up to the Midlands to mooch around our drains. Sadly, a fortnight before the trip, he was involved in a car accident. He fractured his back in several places, which put him out of action completely. Obviously we agreed to rearrange said trip when he was back up to fitness. The following three months involved him sharing time between several hospitals and his sofa. Two months after his accident, the pain had subsided substantially, his mobility had improved, and he had been given the all clear to be more active. To a certain extent.
Two weeks later I was on a train to Nailsworth.
After 4 trains, 2 buses and 5 hours travelling, I was in Nailsworth. Within an hour of my arrival, we were on our way to a mine. We agreed to start easy, with minimal effort required. Not just for his back, but I was beginning to burn out after 3 trips to Bristol, 2 trips to London, 1 trip to Sheffield, and numerous nights draining in Leicester and Nottingham. All i 4 weeks and fitted in around my work and time with my son.
It was great to see my mate back out exploring, and although he was spent afterwards, he was pleased to stretch his legs again.

*History*

I've pinched the history off a mate, as it's the best I could find online.

The early history of these quarries is vague. Presumably quarrying of the fine oolite stone has been carried on at the outcrop since Roman times. Due to the steep hillsides, the overburden soon became too great and thus they went underground. There are a number of small scale developments. According to a 90 year old inhabitant of Nailsworth, a Mr William Mortimer who died in 1970, such places were worked in the winter months by cottagers employed in casual agricultural work during the summer. Graffitti dating 1900-1947

(1)







(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






(7)






(8)






(9)






(10)






(11)






(12)






Cheers for Looking
​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 23, 2017)

A bit too soon to be putting your mate back into the tunnels, what with his back and all that. Still, if he feels he's up to it then we get some nice pictures of nice tunnels with a few artifacts. Nicely done. I hope your mate is still okay after this one.


----------



## smiler (Apr 23, 2017)

Liked that KMP, Thanks


----------



## KM Punk (Apr 24, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> A bit too soon to be putting your mate back into the tunnels, what with his back and all that. Still, if he feels he's up to it then we get some nice pictures of nice tunnels with a few artifacts. Nicely done. I hope your mate is still okay after this one.



He was fine, desperate to get out.
It is a nice little mine, hoping to do a few more round there soon.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 26, 2017)

I do like seeing stuff from mines. Mad what the UK has to offer. Good that your mate is on the mend.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Apr 26, 2017)

Good stuff ! You just cant beat some underground goodliness. This one is still on the to do list been too busy in North Wales ! Nice pics KM see you on Sunday !


----------



## krela (Apr 27, 2017)

I do like a good mine. Hope your friend continues to make a speedy recovery.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 27, 2017)

Well worth the hassle, fantastic set of photos mate!


----------

